# Will I ever metabolize well again?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am wondering if once my meds for Hashimoto's are optimized, will I feel like I am metabolizing faster? Will I:

Swe
at
Not feel that food sits in my stomach for hours (feel full easily)
Lose weight (only need 8 more pounds to be at goal)
Be able
 to eat more than 1000 calories a day

Right now, I am on my second week of 50 mcg of Synthroid (after a first week of 25 mcg). Only a total of 3 weeks treatment. I felt great for the first 3 weeks - I lost 10 lbs of water weight, wasn't cold, tired or achy. I felt like a veil had been lifted from me. Now, I am starting to feel symptoms again.

For those of you who are optimized on meds, do you feel better - can you sweat, etc...? Do you actually feel like you are metabolizing?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I am wondering if once my meds for Hashimoto's are optimized, will I feel like I am metabolizing faster? Will I:
> 
> Swe
> at
> ...


Yes; I can sweat now but just maintaining my weight is a huge challenge. I can lose 1/4 lb. a week if I seriously diet. And I have done that.

Your intestinal motility should improve, however. When do you see doctor for labs? You should be going every 8 weeks and your Synthroid should be raised (or lowered) as needed. In your case, I suspect you might stabilize around 112 mcgs. or there abouts. Maybe higher, maybe lower........depending.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I go for labs the second week of May, and see the doctor the following week.

I actually did sweat a couple of times when I started the meds, and I have been losing weight slowly. I just don't feel as well as I did when I started.

I'm thinking you are correct - somewhere around 100 probably would be right.
I am going to ask about adding T3, too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I am wondering if once my meds for Hashimoto's are optimized, will I feel like I am metabolizing faster? Will I:
> 
> Swe
> at
> ...


Heidi,

Do you have any current labs to share?

It is hard to give dosage advice without seeing lab results.

As far as being metabolically where you were you should go exactly back to where you were as long as you are on proper replacement.

Have your doctor run a FT-4 and FT-3 along with the TSH to see how you are metabolizing the thyroid replacement dose you are on.

If the lab results look good but you still feel "off" then try taking your replacement at a different time of day as that might help.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I just realized the title of my thread has a typo  It should read, "Will I ever metabolize well again?" Argh.

Here are my labs from before I started taking the Synthroid (and Vitamin D 50,000 units twice a week) 3 weeks ago:

My labs are:

TSH = 3.42 (.45-4.5)
Free T4 = 1.21 (.82-1.77)
Free T3 = 2.9 (2.0-4.4)

Vitamin D = 30

Thyroid Peroxidase = 36 (greater than 35 is out of range).

I am hoping that my hair stops falling out, that I sweat, and can eat a bit more food w/o feeling full and stuffed for hours.

Thanks for listening and sharing any insights!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I just realized the title of my thread has a typo  It should read, "Will I ever metabolize well again?" Argh.
> 
> Here are my labs from before I started taking the Synthroid (and Vitamin D 50,000 units twice a week) 3 weeks ago:
> 
> ...


Gosh; that's what it reads!! Hee, hee!!

Yeah; I would be comatose if my TSH was 3.42. My doc keeps mine @ 0.03 "provided" the Frees are where they should be and they always are.

Synthroid is notorious for making the hair fall out but it is too early in the game to know if that is the cause for you as you just started the titration process. So, the hair loss could just be from starting "any" T4 actually.

You will know more in a few more months. Meanwhile, do you take Omega III and Omega VI?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> Gosh; that's what it reads!! Hee, hee!!


Did you fix that Andros? If so, THANKS!

I was taking Omega 3 but decided to not take any supplements until after I get my first round of blood work done.

I am also taking my meds at night, since they made me so dizzy, nauseous and tired when I first started taking them. I found a research study that showed that taking T4 at night might be better than taking it during they day. On another thyroid forum, I posted the link to the study. I got "sanctioned" for posting the link and when I asked why I was sanctioned, I was booted off the forum. Nice, huh? So, not links here...

This forum is more friendly and informative.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Are those levels before any thyroid meds.? How sweet!

Your FTs relate perfect so I would suspect t3 meds. would not be necessary. Taking t3 when not needed could be asking for trouble.

Each of us is different and will respond to meds., symptoms and wellbeing differently. Example when my TSH goes to 0.03 I feel like, well, very overwhelmingly hyper. Of course my FT-4 is also out of Labs as well. Been fighting this for years. Doctor says it's my metabolism which makes me more susceptible to being hyper. Each of us has a set point, so where some have success others won't. You have to go by your own set point, not others and that takes time/years perhaps to find. And it's not a 100% guaranteed to be symptom free.

Have had no problems with hair issues on T4 meds. I think it's more the disease than the meds. But I could be wrong. It takes hair and nails the longest and last to heal of all the other symptoms assuming it caused from thyroid. And I don't sweat either.

Weight - most of the world has weight problems and not necessarily to be blamed on thyroid, regardless of not an issues in the past. Others issues can cause problems with the feeling full and stuffed for hours after eating, a few come to mind. Have you had the issue checked out? I mean test?

"Thyroid Peroxidase = 36 (greater than 35 is out of range)." 
That is nothing, I wouldn't worry about it, it's just tad out, no big deal. 
This antibody may also be in other autoimmune conditions such as rheumatoid arthritis, lupus and Sjogren's syndrome, they also increases with age and are found in the normal healthy population (without thyroid issues/disease).

We all are different.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Did you fix that Andros? If so, THANKS!
> 
> I was taking Omega 3 but decided to not take any supplements until after I get my first round of blood work done.
> 
> ...


I am the guilty party. You are very welcome!

Well dang; we insist on links to "credible" information. Especially if we "copy and paste an excerpt."

There are a lot of insecure people out there. They falsely think that by denigrating others, that makes them look superior! Well..............pooey on that.

I like to think we are awesome on this board! Just awesome.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> I am the guilty party. You are very welcome!
> 
> Well dang; we insist on links to "credible" information. Especially if we "copy and paste an excerpt."
> 
> ...


I think a link to the journal Clinical Endocrinology is pretty credible. They treated me like I was selling some sort of snake oil.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Are those levels before any thyroid meds.? How sweet!
> 
> Your FTs relate perfect so I would suspect t3 meds. would not be necessary. Taking t3 when not needed could be asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the perspective. I am very happy I am being treated with minimal disease. I am hoping that in the event in becomes more full-blown down the pike that I won't have to suffer full-blown hypothyroidism effects, since I am already being supplemented.

I don't have a weight problem. I think I definitely have a metabolism problem. I wonder if it is from yo-yo diets. I quit smoking last year after 29 years, and my weight shot up, despite not eating too much more. My immune system also took a hit, as I had a tick-borne disease (Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever) at the same time. I was exercising like crazy, dieting, and running myself into the ground trying to take off the 15 lbs I gained when I quit smoking. I wonder if these actions has brought the Hashi's on.

At any rate, I am hopeful that I'll reach the "sweet spot" with the meds, and that my system will speed up a bit. It already seems a bit faster; I no longer want to sleep every afternoon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I think a link to the journal Clinical Endocrinology is pretty credible. They treated me like I was selling some sort of snake oil.


That happens to be "extremely" credible. What a sorry lot!! Tch!! They are the losers.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

HeidiBR said:


> At any rate, I am hopeful that I'll reach the "sweet spot" with the meds, and that my system will speed up a bit. It already seems a bit faster; I no longer want to sleep every afternoon.


This is my third response to you that I have lost the post too. Now I am just too burnt out:ashamed0003:

Good luck with finding your Sweet spot. This disease is hard enough without having to fight levels and med. dose changes.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

GD -

Thanks for your tenacity in replying! I really appreciate it!


----------

